# Lambie ~ 8 month old blue-eyed white Lionhead



## Kipcha (Jan 23, 2013)

Name: Lambie 
Gender: Neutered Buck 
Breed: Lionhead
Age: Born May 29, 2012 


Meet this handsome boy Lambie, an adorable blue-eyed white Lionhead!

Lambie is a surrender from a family that had him since he was a baby and took very good care of him. However, due to allergies, they had to give him up.

Lambie is a very playful little guy who loves having space to roam and toys to throw around (Preferably in his water dish). He can be a little timid of strangers, but with some patience he usually warms right up to people and loves snuggles, getting so relaxed as sometimes falling asleep in peoples arms.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 23, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL! Are you keeping him ?


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 23, 2013)

No, unfortuanatly. We are seeking out a forever home for him, although he is very tempting. But 14 of our own is our limit anic:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 24, 2013)

ray: we had 18 at one time--closed up my woodshop and moved it next door so I had a place to keep the overflow. Wish we were closer.


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 11, 2013)

Lambie is still up for adoption!


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 30, 2013)

Lambie is SOMEHOW still up for adoption! I don't understand how this little cutie can go so long without the right family popping up!


----------



## Troller (Jul 30, 2013)

Shame to hear that. He looks like a fine addition to any home.


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 30, 2013)

Awwwww, praying that sweet little Lambie soon finds a wonderful home. Bunny hugs to you & Lambie.


----------



## Khainon (Jul 30, 2013)

i so want him..he is gorgeous...and i only have four currently..and obviously i have room..unfortunately though..im in california


----------



## existenziell (Jul 30, 2013)

Aww he's adorable.  But yeah, I'm not close.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh he's so adorable! Such a shame that he hasn't found a home yet! He's so adorable! Will be praying that he finds a home! xx


----------



## carlysoup (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow, what an unbelievably sweet looking rabbit! Wish I wasn't so far.


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 29, 2013)

Lambie (Now names Estaban) found a home! He's a free roam bun bonded to two other rabbits! So glad that he's now in a trio!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 29, 2013)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Hooorayy!!!

Rue


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 3, 2013)

Yay!!! I'm so happy Lambie found an amazing home.


----------

